# Some problems



## mind33 (Sep 5, 2012)

I just like FreeBSD more to more. but I have some problems I want resolved to have a full  working system

1. headphone jack does not work.
2. port gives error every time I try to install anything. That this package already exists etc..

If anyone could be of assistance in resolving this. I will be a happy BSD user.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 5, 2012)

How to ask questions the smart way: Be precise and informative about your problem


----------



## mind33 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ok, as for my headphone jack I tried adding 

```
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid17.config="as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid18.config="as=4 seq=0 device=Line-out"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid22.config="as=1 seq=0 device=Speaker"
```
to /boot/device.hints but no luck.

As for the ports I need to come back later.

But how to auto mount usb sticks and external harddrives?


----------



## mamalos (Sep 5, 2012)

The easy way of mounting USB devices:

- plug in your device
- run *dmesg | tail*  which shows you that you've added some external device (let's say da0)
- run:
`# mount_msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /mnt`
if your filesystem is fat32, and be sure that /dev/da0s1 exists (by pressing the TAB button to auto-complete your path).
- then *cd* to /mnt and do what you wish.

As far as your other problem is concerned, you should be a bit more specific -as has SirDice already said- (what motherboard do you have, or what laptop, etc.) if you want someone to help you, and also tell exactly what you've tried so far.

PS. To tell you the truth, there might be an easier way, but this is what I always do in FreeBSD, so it seems easy to me .

Good luck.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 5, 2012)

mind33, you have asked four utterly unrelated questions in a thread called "some problems".  To get useful results, ask one question per thread, and give each thread a descriptive title.


----------



## fluca1978 (Sep 5, 2012)

For the automounting this can help. However it does depend also on which desktop you are using (if any). As others has stated, you need to be more precise about hardware, user interface, aim.....


----------

